# Food Safety News - 01/22/2021.......   Perdue exits the building after getting USDA jurisdiction over gene-edited livestock



## daveomak.fs (Jan 22, 2021)

*Perdue exits the building after getting USDA jurisdiction over gene-edited livestock*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 22, 2021 12:06 am In one of his final acts before leaving the USDA, Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue signed an agreement ending a turf war between his department and the Department of Health and Human Services. It shifts oversight of gene-edited livestock to USDA. A short time earlier, Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Stephen Hahn said he would... Continue Reading


*Parallels*
By Darin Detwiler on Jan 22, 2021 12:04 am contriuted Opinion On Wednesday, Jan. 20, I sat through a few meetings, delivered a presentation on food safety labeling, and was interviewed for a podcast on food safety. All of this work took place at my home as we are in the middle of the COVID-19 pandemic. Meanwhile, I joined much of the nation as... Continue Reading

*FSA issues warning about safety of meat sold on Facebook*
By News Desk on Jan 22, 2021 12:03 am The Food Standards Agency has warned about potentially unsafe meat sold via Facebook. Implicated meat products were supplied before Jan. 15 by an unregistered and unapproved Wiltshire-based vendor. It is understood that distribution has occurred nationally across England, according to the Food Standards Agency (FSA). Brand names include Ushqime Organike, Bio UK; Ushqime BIO UK;... Continue Reading

*Listeria contamination traced to meat supplier*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 22, 2021 12:01 am An investigation by officials in New Zealand has traced the source of several Listeria infections to a meat supplier. The Ministry for Primary Industries (MPI)’s New Zealand Food Safety and Nelson Marlborough Public Health Service investigated six listeriosis patients spread over four years. The incident led to recalls of ham products from a number of... Continue Reading


----------

